# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  A NEW BUSINESS CONCEPT FOR SOUTH AFRICA

## Ashley Fischer

Hello to Everyone.

My name is Ashley Fischer and I hope everyone is having a great day. The reason for this new thread is to let everyone know about something that has changed my life. 

There is a great Managed Investment thatÃ¢â¬â¢s has a unique business system incorporated that is available in South Africa and other countries.(This Investment and Business system started in South Africa).  My wife and I have invested and couldnÃ¢â¬â¢t be happier. The Business System is awesome. There is no selling at all, it is amazing. It is something you can do onside of a full time job or as a full time job, it is so easy. My wife and I do about 10-20 hours a month and thatÃ¢â¬â¢s it, it gives me a lot of time to spend with my daughter. 

The Business that operates the business system is called The Business Club. Basically The Business Club helps individuals and business owners generate huge amounts of income through there unique business system.  The Business Club have over *10,000* members internationally and they are backed by 7 major companies, Cedant being one of them who are worth over *AU$45 Billion* on the New York Stock Exchange.  My wife and I are using this business system and in 24 months we can generate conservatively around *8,667,257 Rand (AU $1,500,000, US $ 1,155,357*) and our profits will keep on rising. Remember there is no selling involved. If you are interested in attend an Information Session held by a passive company not an aggressive company (there is no pressure at all when they are doing a presentation, they will not try and sell you anything) you can email me at *ashleyandjenny@hotmail.com*, Information Session are held throughout *South Africa*.  If you live in *Australia, New Zealand, Republic of Namibia, Republic of Botswana or Kingdom of Lesotho*, you can also email me at ashleyandjenny@hotmail.com, to find out times for Information Sessions in your country. However, The Business Club (company behind this system) has been invited to the following countries to set up this Business system in the near future:  *UK, USA, China and India*.

This has changed our lives, it will change yours.

Peace.

Ashley Fischer
ashleyandjenny@hotmail.com

NOTE: THE MANAGED INVESTMENT AND BUSINESS SYSTEM ARE NOT OURS, WE DO NOT OWN THE BUSINESS, WE HAVE SIMPLY GOT INVOLVED WITH THIS SYSTEM

----------


## duncan drennan

Before going ahead and sending off an email, you may also want to have a look at http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&s...ny&btnG=Search.

As always, be careful about sending personal information to unknown people.

----------


## Snoopy_inc

smells like a scam

----------


## Dave A

To me it smells like MLM or Network Marketing. For some they see that as a scam, but to my mind there is a difference.

----------


## Vincent

> Remember there is no selling involved.


If there's no selling involved what are you "selling" to generate such a huge amount of money. If nothing is being sold, it means I don't have to lay out a cent and I can conservatively generate around *8,667,257 Rand.* _
Love these business concepts were I don't have to work._




> ...in 24 months we can generate conservatively around *8,667,257 Rand*


,so you haven't done it yet :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Shouldn't this be moved to MLM :Rant1:

----------


## Dave A

Moving it now. Thanks Vincent. At the time I wasn't sure what it was exactly.

The Business Club is an MLM deal involving timeshare, just in case anyone wants to know.

----------


## Moneymaker

> Moving it now. Thanks Vincent. At the time I wasn't sure what it was exactly.
> 
> The Business Club is an MLM deal involving timeshare, just in case anyone wants to know.


And we all love BUYING timeshare so much that it doesn't need to be sold.... :Whistling:

----------

